# Total Transformation -- Newbie Journal



## NipsMG (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, I found the forums about a week ago and I've been glued to them since.

I figure I should give my background story to anyone reading.

I'm 25 years old, 6'1", 225 pounds.. According to the body fat calculator from the Diet and Nutrition Forums "Calculators" post, I'm 33.7% or 18.1%. I'm willing to bet it's more like 33.7% or more.  

I've never really been athletic. I've had serious asthma since I was about 6, which kept me from playing a lot of sports (god knows I tried). I think that, more than anything, gave me the defeatest attitude I have now. I was constantly told "you can't", and I just kept demonstrating that to myself as a kid.

I've been a member of a gym *almost* consistently for like 4 years. I'd say I've gone to the gym maybe a total of 1.5 years out of those 4. I'll get started and really start moving, but not see results quickly and back out. I've always been trying for "quick fat loss". I'd easily get discouraged because I didn't see much after working out for a month non-stop, and I'd give up.

I've gotten into cycles of _really_ eating well and _really _exercising well for periods of up to 3 months, but it's always too easy to quit.

I'm an IT manager for a company of about 200 people, my job is INSANELY stressful, and I've used that as an excuse for as long as I can remember. "I'm too tired, today was too stressful", "I'm not in a good enough mood", "I had to stay late and now I won't get home until 10:00 PM" (as if I'd do anything but watch TV to begin with from 8:00-10:00 PM).

I think half my problem also was, every time I've gone to the gym, I HAVEN'T EATEN ENOUGH.. It's always been to lose weight, and I was never properly educated, so I'd keep my calories down to someting low like 2000 or so.. then wonder why I was tired, I was getting no gains in the gym, and why I just got fatter if I wasn't REALLY pushing cardio.  

The problem is, I've always been chasing the quick fix, and never educating myself and looking ahead for LONG TERM GOALS. I need to get myself realizing that I won't be where I eventually want to end up in 3 months, but I'll be CLOSER. I'll be leaner. I'll be more muscular. I'll be that much closer to acheiving my goals.  But I'll never get there unless I get my calorie intake up and make a conscious effort every day to continue to strive towards my goals.

I figured by starting a journal, putting my ideas for my routine/diet, getting constructive criticism, and being somewhat accountable to whoever reads this will definitely help me get my butt in gear. I've read a lot of the journals here and seen what some of you have accomplished, and seen the amazing support you all give each other. I've never really had that. I know that if I've even got one person rooting for me, it will push me harder.

I know I've got to totally transform my life.. This isn't a fad or a 12 week workout.  If I want to be where I want to be, it's going to be a lifestyle, and I'm finally ready for it.

Enough rambling for me. 

I *will *do this.     

--Nips


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 10, 2004)

I should also say that my asthma has gotten under control since.. I can do a 45 minute cardio session and REALLY push it and be ok.. I may need an inhaler or something, depending on the weather but ..  


Oh yeah, and quick question (for whoever's reading): 
Does anyone know if salt air affects your lungs while running? Cause I've been running down by the beach, and I'll get 1 mi in and my lungs will be STINGING like I inhaled alcohol or something..


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)

you seem to understand what needs to be done - now it's time to put theory into practice.  Have you read the sticky's posted in the diet/nutrition area?  If not, that's a good spot to start.  After that, the mods here will probably ask you to post what you eat on a daily basis to start helping you.  Remember, the onus is on you to read and ask questions about the sticky.

You've eaten well/worked out for 3 months you said ... time to do it again!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey, best of luck Bro, I hope everything works out for you. This is a great place for encouragement and info. There are great tips for getting through your cravings and weaknesses. Read the Stickies. Post your diet and routine you are on you way...
Good luck (like luck has anything to do with it) 
Spitfire

Ps I dont know about the salt in your lungs but It cant be that bad, its salt, and so are you. Peace


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 10, 2004)

I swear NT, I didnt copy your post.
Nips, see, We know what were saying.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2004)

Nips, are we twins, separated at birth??   

If you're finally ready for it, then you're finally ready for it.......Nuff said.

I'm in the same boat though - thought I was doing good, wait, I actually was, lost my trainer, lost my motivation, lost me, found motivation (somewhat), found me (somewhat).  Just getting back into it myself dude.....don't think you're alone.  There are tons of us out there just like you and we all hit walls and we all hit plateaus....but damn, we are some resilient people to keep bouncing back like we do.


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 10, 2004)

ok i've been reading a whole bunch on the diet forums and such..

I'm picking monday as my real *start* date.. I'm going to continue going to the gym and exercising and eating moderately well, but this way by monday I should have the diet, workout routine, and general idea of caloric content of what i'm going to eat down.. (plus, it's easier to track from a monday).

My calorie calculator listed in this site lists 
my resting rate at: 2449 calories a day
Daily Activities: (10 hours of light work "typing??? I question that") 1025 cal.
Running for 1 mile: 146 caloried per day.

So.. where should my intake be, if I'm trying to lose fat but still at least keep my muscle, or build more..

Also for my workout, I'm stressed on where to go.. I've been lifting on and off all year, but should I just jump into a p/rr/s type of routine?  Can anyone recomment a better direction or is that good?

Also, having such a high body fat percentage, if I'm on a calorie deficit, should I be carbing up at all?  How much?  SOOO much info, it's just hard for me to digest!!


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok I've gone through and found the BMR/Nutrition calculator, and went through the whole thing.

Looks like I'll be doing: 

Calories: 1346/857/245
Grams: 337/214/27

Stats: 6'1, 225, Age 25

I know this is probably a good baseline estimate and shouldn't be taken as gospel, but... does anyone have any suggestions/objections to that? If not this looks like my starting point on Monday.  

--Nips


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 19, 2004)

OK so I started 2 days later than expected.  

But, I started, and it's strict from here on out.

Yesterday:

*Meal 1:*
Protein Shake
1/2 cup oatmeal
glass of orange juice

*Meal 2:*
5 hard boiled egg whites
1 hard boiled egg yolk
2 pieces whole wheat bread
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter

*Meal 3:*
Tilapia
Sweet Potato

*Meal 4:*
Protein Shake  

*Meal 5:*
6 oz chicken
salad
brown rice

*Meal 6:*
2 pieces whole wheat bread
2 tbsp peanut butter  
(I need to add fishy caps in here)

Workout was between meal 4 and 5.
I'm gonna get weights down, I didn't bring a bag/paper so I'm not gonna make them up. I'll start getting more detailed.  However, I'm weak, so don't expect much..  

Workout:

Chest/Tris/Shoulders
5 minute walk/warmup
3x Smith Incline Press 
3x Flat bench dumbbell press
3x machine flyes
3x Seated Cable Tricep Extension
3x V bar tricep pulldown
3x Tri machine dip
3x Barbell Shoulder Press
3x dumbbell lateral raise
3x dumbbell front raise
3x upright row
abs
20 minutes cardio

All sets to failure

I was going to do a 4 day split, so I get each body part twice, but I'm also on a cutting diet, so I'm not sure this is the best way to do it.. but ... 

Any suggestions?

--NipsMG


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Nips,


Have you had a look at Gopro's Power/Rep Range/Shock workout?
I never thought that I would try something like that, but I am sweating more than whenever I do cardio...
It's a hard program, but it definitely pays off....A buddy of mine recommended it (   Sapphire)


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 19, 2004)

I looked at it a bit.  

I want to get my motivation back up and moving before i try something like that.  It's getting better by the day, but that looks like a serious commitment (and a real asskicking workout), and I'm worried at this stage in the game that i'll quit it too soon, and I want to really commit to everything.  After this cutting round, I'll seriously consider it. :-D


Anyone comments/suggestions on my workout are always appreciated! :-D


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Good luck with all your fitness endeavours.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

NipsMG said:
			
		

> I looked at it a bit.
> 
> I want to get my motivation back up and moving before i try something like that. It's getting better by the day, but that looks like a serious commitment (and a real asskicking workout), and I'm worried at this stage in the game that i'll quit it too soon, and I want to really commit to everything. After this cutting round, I'll seriously consider it. :-D
> 
> ...


Nips, I started this a week ago.  This after not lifting seriously for more than a decade.....I am 5'8 on a good day and weigh 250+ pounds...I am hoping I have lost some...
Good luck with whatever you do,and always ask questions....oh, and read a lot....


----------

